# Elgin Oriole



## ozzmonaut (Jun 10, 2016)

I picked this up cheap at a flea market pretty close by. It is rough. The back wheel was pretty badly bent. I have since been working on it and am making progress. I'm just going to disassemble and do some detailed cleaning and get it riding. Nothing exciting, but I don't often get chances to rehabilitate a fairly complete original bike, so I figured I'd chronicle my endeavors here.


----------



## Big Moe (Jun 10, 2016)

If you ever want to get rid of that bike let me know please, I've wanted that model since I first saw one. Thanks Big Moe


----------



## ozzmonaut (Jun 12, 2016)

I got the rear wheel pretty straight. The front was a little out too but I fixed that when I relaced it. I soaked the nipples in degrease and sprayed them off with brake cleaner and they came out good. I'm guessing they are nickel-plated brass? Anyways they still shine a little.


----------



## Jarod24 (Jun 12, 2016)

ozzmonaut said:


> I got the rear wheel pretty straight. The front was a little out too but I fixed that when I relaced it. I soaked the nipples in degrease and sprayed them off with brake cleaner and they came out good. I'm guessing they are nickel-plated brass? Anyways they still shine a little.



Looking great!


----------



## ozzmonaut (Jun 16, 2016)

Here's the frame washed and somewhat waxed


----------



## bentwoody66 (Jun 16, 2016)

Really nice


----------



## ratina (Jun 17, 2016)

How did you bring the color back? Looked like rust in the first pics.


----------



## ozzmonaut (Jun 17, 2016)

Even when I first bought it, I thought it was all rust. I washed it with dish detergent/hot water, then used Mothers' brand cleaner wax. It has a fine polish and wax together, which I normally don't care to use, but it helped remove the oxidation a bit I guess. I wanted to cut the surface, but not as aggressively as rubbing compound. I may still go back with a paste wax. This cleaner wax sits in the rusty areas and dries white.


----------



## ozzmonaut (Jun 26, 2016)

There is still work to do, but I figured I'd post pics of where I am on this now. The rear wheel still has a bit of a hop that I haven't been able to remedy by adjusting spokes. I'm thinking of taking the tire off and tapping the area with a rubber mallet to bring it in. Any ideas on this? Anyway, here's pics


----------



## kzoflyer (Jun 26, 2016)

That really cleaned up nice!


----------



## CrazyDave (Jun 26, 2016)

Whoa, dont tap the rim with a rubber hammer.  Wherever the high side is on the rim tighten those spokes and loosen the ones opposite of it the same amount.  You can get out almost any hop without a hammer!


----------



## Jarod24 (Jun 26, 2016)

ozzmonaut said:


> There is still work to do, but I figured I'd post pics of where I am on this now. The rear wheel still has a bit of a hop that I haven't been able to remedy by adjusting spokes. I'm thinking of taking the tire off and tapping the area with a rubber mallet to bring it in. Any ideas on this? Anyway, here's pics




Looks killer!!! I knew that one was going to clean up good. Great job


----------



## bentwoody66 (Jun 26, 2016)

That looks terrible!!!!!!!!! Why you ask??????? Because it's not sitting in my living room[emoji12] [emoji12] [emoji12] nice job, you have a diamond there. CONGRATS.


----------



## bentwoody66 (Jun 30, 2016)

I wish I had the high wheeler you are looking for.........


----------



## keith kodish (Jul 2, 2016)

It's beautiful!  Had the same bike,in black. Wonderful,straight up rider that went to an old friend.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## cadillacbike (Jul 3, 2016)

Good job man


----------



## rollfaster (Jul 3, 2016)

Really nice cleanup on a great bike.


----------



## ozzmonaut (Jul 3, 2016)

Thanks guys. Cadillac, glad you like it. You seem to find all the good stuff. Dig me up an original highwheeler and we'll swap.


----------



## azbug-i (Jul 26, 2016)

Been following since the start. This is a great looking bike


----------

